# Honeysmums Jade needs some help, pawsitive thoughts please



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Jade has had awful squits, I took her out last night up the garden on her lead as she loves her lead especially with Honey, and thought the excitement caused her to have a squity tum so thought she would be fine this morning no accident oh my how wrong was I (enough information) this morning she wouldn't eat but she needs food before she can take her meds no meds and she is in pain in her spine and urinary incontinence also if she wont eat the calories, she will lose so much weight and strength very quickly and due to her age that is not a good thing as very hard to get the weight back, she has had a little chicken and rice with meds but my problem is getting calories in her without upsetting her tum any advice appreciated.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you Tracey for transferring my post you are a star super mod.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

There is a paste-like high-calorie food supplement (liver flavored, I think) called NutriCal. I used it with my first dog when she was recovering from cancer surgery. Don't know how Jade would handle it, but you might ask your vet for a recommendation. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> There is a paste-like high-calorie food supplement (liver flavored, I think) called NutriCal. I used it with my first dog when she was recovering from cancer surgery. Don't know how Jade would handle it, but you might ask your vet for a recommendation. Hope she feels better soon.


Thank you I will look into that, all possible suggestions very welcome, added issues Jade has a grain allergy so I need to take that into account, but that is not my main concern right now just need to get her eating and stop her losing anymore weight.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I thought that satin balls might help. There is grain in it but maybe you could subsitute something for that. 


10 pounds hamburger meat [the cheapest kind]
1 lg. box of Total cereal
1 lg. box oatmeal
1 jar of wheat germ
1 1/4 cup veg oil
1 1/4 cup of unsulfured molasses
10 raw eggs AND shells
10 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
pinch of salt
Mix all ingredients together, much like you would a meatloaf.
Divide into 10 quart freezer bags and freeze.
Thaw as needed and feed raw!

​


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The Science Diet Prescription Bland Diet from the vets is very palatable to them. The vet told me most dogs love it, and I found it more filling than making the chicken and rice myself.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy ate a special blend of Science Diet when she was recovering from bloat, it definitely can help in certain situations but it does have grain, lots of grain.

Tracey, I'm sending all my positive thoughts and prayers for Jade and you. You know she's special to me. This is worrisome :heartbeat


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will keep Jade in our prayers that she will be ok.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thinking of Jade and hoping she is feeling better.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies good thoughts and food suggestions Jade is okay in herself and has eaten enough to take her meds this morning so is comfortable in that way, tum is still a bit upset but as she hasn't eaten much not much to pass through.

I think perhaps the very hot weather we have here in the UK at the moment might of caused the tummy upset.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I think you could be right about the weather Tracey, but lets hope you can get her eating properly and sort those squits out. I'll get Tom to send Jade a BIG Golden smile to cheer Jade up


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

and here's a scruffy little smile from Tom


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thinking of you Jade...hope she steadily improves xx


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Think we are going to call the vet to come see Jade if no improvement tomorrow her squits are firmer but not right (sorry if to much info) but has not been out to do a poo she goes out for a wee comes in and soils herself whilst led down (this is happening 4-5 times in 24 hours) she is unaware that she has done it poor girl, but when we get her up to go out is a little distressed (she is not told off or reprimanded in any way) so don't think it is dementia other reason we don't think that is she is normal in every other way and doesn't seem to be in any pain she is taking her meds blankets old curtains etc over the carpets along with washing machine and Ariel are saving my sanity at the moment


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will keep Jade in our prayers.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Tracey poor Jade :crossfing its just the hot weather we came home today to a mess on the floor but like you they are never told off they don't do it on purpose.
Daisy Charlie and Blarney send Jade big sloppy kisses xxxx


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you Carol and Maggie, I am sure she will be okay but I worry so much about her she is such a sweet girl she has had so many health problems in her life (not breeding related ) and got through and she has so many alerrgies (even certain grass types) I know she is a good age but it doesnt make it any easier when they are not right.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jade*

Praying for Jade.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Hope Jade is feeling better today Tracey 
it must be so upsetting for her when she still has all of her faculties 
give her a big munch from Ruby and me xx


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed for Jade


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jade has gone back to serious diarrhea, we called the vet and they said to give her some Kaolin over the next 24 hours to see how she does but if she gets worse in the meen time then to call them and they will come out (thankfully they are on 24 hour call out) she is just on Chicken and rice and also adding Complan to get the calories in her she was quite distressed today pacing around going in and out but seems a bit more settled now.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh  I came here to see if there was an update on Jade. Darn, I wonder what the issue is


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh we will hope the medicine helps her and she improves.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping Jade in our thoghts and prayers. Hope she is feeling better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jade*

Praying for Jade!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jade update good news she seems much more like her normal self no accident in the house last 24 hours and things have firmed up, but she did start wetting herself poor thing, but I think the panting and pacing and then the wetting was due to the fact that her meds were passing straight through (thanks Goldensmum aka Jan) for pointing that out in our phone conversation the wetting has also stopped now.
Tomorrow Garry and I are going to help our son move so will be away for 1 night its the first time we have left them in over 2 years but Garrys Dad and Step Mum are staying and his Dad bless said no problem if she has diarrhea he will sort it (he was the one that sieved through Honeys poo when she ate the golf ball) but :crossfing he wont have to deal with that, I am nervous of leaving them though although I know they will be spoilt rotten.
Thank you all for your prayers thoughts and good wishes Jade lives to fight another day long may she continue.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is great news - hope that your doggy sitters have an uneventful time, have you warned them about Honey's obsession with the hedgehogs/frogs/mice?

Sending good wishes and hugs for Jade (and Honey)


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Ohhh yes Jan re Honey, just so happy that jade is better oh my what she puts us through but if nothing else she is a fighter.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm glad that Ms. Jade, my favorite Grand Dame / Great Dane, is doing better!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I'm glad that Ms. Jade, my favorite Grand Dame / Great Dane, is doing better!


Thank you so much, I am happy you have seen this thread as you have been so supportive of all Jades issues in the past, but haven't seen you post on the forum on threads in a while I hope you are well.:wavey:Have also tried to PM you but not sure what I am doing wrong as have been unable to but saying that I am rubbish so must be doing somthing realy silly wrong ho hum:doh:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

good girl Jade !!!.........now you keep on getting better


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So pleased to hear that Tracey these dogs sure worry us you tell that Jade that Daisy Charlie and Blarney are looking forward to meeting her in September


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad that Jade is doing better!! Give her a big hug from us.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

great news Tracey 
hope she keeps well for you


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sounds like she is improving. Hope that everyday she gets better and better. Give Jade a big kiss from me.


----------

